
The Languages which almost became CSS - tannhaeuser
https://blog.cloudflare.com/the-languages-which-almost-became-css/
======
tannhaeuser
Nice article even mentioning DSSSL for the LISPers here on HN.

A question regarding a CSS design decision I could never make sense of, and
for which I hope I can get a sound answer here: why did CSS need to introduce
its own property space and just didn't use SGML/HTML attributes for things
such as line-height etc.? For a long time, there's been the dogma not to use
HTML presentational attributes. But why? Attributes in SGML were _exactly_
designed for the purpose to hold presentational properties, as shown in TFA.

------
ohjeez
("_That_, not _which_!" I shout at the screen.)

